# Hunting Rights and Tax Dollars



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I beleive the high fence your talking about is between Olla LA and Sikes LA? That setup was a scam form the word go. The owner of Wildgame innovations owns that land and fence. It was suppose to be a buckmasters place for crippled children but turned out to be a high fence hunting resort for wealth politicians. Another thing is a common joe that has money can join, but has to use WGI products around there stands. Its BS if you ask me. I think the fence should be taken down and returned to its natural state. I hear the owners are in some major trouble because of tax money and such being used for the wrong reason. But nothing will happen to them more than likely.


----------

